# Recommendations for roms? Been gone from the rom scene for a while



## WatermelonJoe (Sep 20, 2011)

I currently have some form of cyanogenmod 7 on my droid x. I sometimes flash the nightlies from the cyanogenmod website. I was looking on here for pooka's version of it. I downloaded "Pooka-CM4DX-GB-20120519" and I dont know what to do from there. I am sorry for being so vague, but what should I do here? Any links that someone can link to?

I apologize for unclarity in the question


----------



## Aptiva (Jul 21, 2012)

WatermelonJoe said:


> I currently have some form of cyanogenmod 7 on my droid x. I sometimes flash the nightlies from the cyanogenmod website. I was looking on here for pooka's version of it. I downloaded "Pooka-CM4DX-GB-20120519" and I dont know what to do from there. I am sorry for being so vague, but what should I do here? Any links that someone can link to?
> 
> I apologize for unclarity in the question


Couple questions:

What firmware are you on? .596/.602/.605/.621 ?
Are you in fact rooted? (silly question but you never know)
Do you already have Clockwork Recovery Mod installed? (don't answer this if you aren't rooted)


----------



## Migamix (Oct 9, 2011)

Aptiva said:


> Couple questions:
> 
> What firmware are you on? .596/.602/.605/.621 ?
> Are you in fact rooted? (silly question but you never know)
> Do you already have Clockwork Recovery Mod installed? (don't answer this if you aren't rooted)


I'm not the one that posted in the OP, but I have that question also... I actually forced an update to .621 (stability for EOL device on stock is nice to have)
so I'm on .621, rooted (supersu), busybox, stock, debloated. w/CWR.
I'd be interested in roms with the grace and stability of gummy/liberty that remains on gingerbread . I'm not wanting to go to a 2nd init rom that blows thru my battery. I was running gummy ICS, extended battery with no use.. I mean it just sat there (not activated and cell radio off) the battery was dead in about 2 days. been on rooted .621with a screen on time of 4 hours and still had more than 50% battery while reinstalling apps. frankly it would make a nice media device with its HDMI and DLNA built in, so when XBMC comes out.. I may make this an option in the kitchen with an old monitor. for now, its a bedside clock/music streamer. 
worse case, ill look into making my own rom if I have the time.

(GNexToro(HWv9)-TapTalk2)


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

2nd-init will take a hit with battery life regardless of ROM. But the ICS ROMs are known to have a worse battery life than those on GB. I can have my phone last me about 2 and a half days with mild use and occasionally playing some music through AudioGalaxy for 10-30 minutes.

Now, Blur-based ROMs I believe are going to require a little patching in order to work with 621, so it never hurts to check their respective topics for any information regarding that. I haven't looked into it since I'm still on 605 which has been running fine for a while anyway.


----------



## WatermelonJoe (Sep 20, 2011)

Aptiva said:


> Couple questions:
> 
> What firmware are you on? .596/.602/.605/.621 ?
> Are you in fact rooted? (silly question but you never know)
> Do you already have Clockwork Recovery Mod installed? (don't answer this if you aren't rooted)


My firmware is 2.3.7(The current cyanogenmod update made it that version. Should I downgrade?)
I am rooted, and by clockwork recovery mod do you mean rom manager? I do have it installed, and I know how to get into recovery mode


----------



## WatermelonJoe (Sep 20, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> 2nd-init will take a hit with battery life regardless of ROM. But the ICS ROMs are known to have a worse battery life than those on GB. I can have my phone last me about 2 and a half days with mild use and occasionally playing some music through AudioGalaxy for 10-30 minutes.
> 
> Now, Blur-based ROMs I believe are going to require a little patching in order to work with 621, so it never hurts to check their respective topics for any information regarding that. I haven't looked into it since I'm still on 605 which has been running fine for a while anyway.


Any suggestion for what I can do with my current situation? I'll be lucky most days if my phone lasts 10 hours without a charge, I dont need any fancy features or anything, I just want it to last throughout the day


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

No offense but this isn't going any where. I'm gonna help yall out. First off if you care about battery life don't use any of the ICS ROMS. They all have the worst battery life. While it is true that 2ND-init ROMS tend to have worst battery life then 1st init roms, this is ONLY because they do not have blur elements in them. The only 2ND init ROM that has blur in it is wizards MIUI. Battery life for this ROM out does any other 2ND init ROM available. Got 30-40 hours of battery life on this ROM on a regular basis. that is a fact. Now of you want to go 1st init and blur like stock Try Slothy's VXR or Liberty. Those ROMs give you the stock blur experience with a little customization and the best battery life you will ever see on this phone.
Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

WatermelonJoe said:


> My firmware is 2.3.7(The current cyanogenmod update made it that version. Should I downgrade?)
> I am rooted, and by clockwork recovery mod do you mean rom manager? I do have it installed, and I know how to get into recovery mode


 even if your Android version is 2.3.7 that doesn't tell us what moto update you are on. Of you are on the official CM7 nightlies by the Cyanogenmod team them you are on Froyo. also when you boot up your phone and you have a white motorola logo you are on Froyo still. Of it is red you ate on some dorm of gingerbread. Go to your about phone. Look for something like 4.5.605 or 4.5.621. Tell is what it says. You can just grab the 4.5.605 SBF file to put you on that firmware. That is what all the current roms use on this site. Also ROM manager is used to install clockworkmod recovery. ROM manager is just the app that installed CWR for you. Once clockwork is installed you can uninstall the ROM manager app. All ROMs have a reboot into recovery option built into the power menu. Also after flashing ROMs there is no need to reinstall CWR using ROM manager as all custom roms have a CWR image built in.

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Actually if I read earlier today about it, if you were flashing the CM7 nightlies, I think you're on the Froyo kernel from the looks of it. If you are, I suggest using RSD Lite to flash the .605 SBF file. If you want the latest radio though, there is a topic for that for a list of all the radios that you can flash in Clockwork Recovery (ROM Manager is made by the same dev, but Clockwork is the recovery the others are talking about) while on the Froyo kernel, then use the Linux sbf_flash method to flash 605 from there.

Of course, if you do want to use the 621 kernel, I have heard there are some improvements in it, you can use the 621 SBF instead, but beware, once you're on 621, you will never be able to flash back to any previous kernel on the Droid X, not even Froyo. Motorola did something in the encrypted files that will not allow you to flash Froyo back on, or any other Gingerbread SBF aside from 621. Also, if you want to use the Blur-based ROMs for their battery life, then patching them will be necessary for them to work properly on 621, I'm just not sure how easy it is or anything since I haven't looked into that yet.

Sidenote: apparently I was beat to the post, but I continued anyway because I didn't want to retype everything..


----------



## stoph8n24 (Jun 12, 2012)

So after reading all this I am getting the notion that Wizard's Miui is the best battery life for people that have the .604 to .621 Milestone to X update?? I;m just trying to figure out the best roms that somewhat update often for my X, am definitely looking into getting another phone real soon though.....


----------



## Aximander (Feb 1, 2012)

^That's my experience so far. I went through a flash binge a couple months back. Starting with slitaz's http://www.droidxfor...e-problems.html to SBF to 605 then to try various ROMs.

ICS battery life was aweful. Wouldn't even get through a day at work and that's with an extended battery.

Wiz's Miui has the best battery life outside of stock that I found. It still has a few bugs, but most things work well. He is currently working on it again I think. My biggest complaint is that I haven't been able to get the ringtones to work correctly. Something that did work fine before my experiments with other ROMs but I can't fix despite erasing everything and starting over.


----------

